

Ask HN: New credit card for my business? - zackattack

I have a checking account with Citibank, but they charge me about $100 in random fees throughout the year. I need a separate business credit/debit card so I can track my expenses on InDinero. It might be a good idea to have a separate bank account, too, for tax purposes. Anyway, any recommendations? Should I add another linked Citi account? or maybe there are other, better banks?
======
cperciva
I have an account with Harris bank. I'm not paying any fees; I've been
impressed with the quality of their customer service; and it came with a
mastercard debit card.

Most importantly for me, they're happy with Canadian customers -- but I think
they're a good bank even if that's not a consideration.

------
andrewtbham
you almost certainly want a separate bank account for your business. in my
experience, it's easier to have personal and business accounts at the same
bank, because there aren't any delays or holds. also if lots of your customers
use citi... that could also mean less delays in getting your $$$.

banking is sort of a regional business. where are you?

------
robwgibbons
Sovereign Bank has no minimum balance or monthly fees on basic business
checking accounts.

